
You Don't Need a File System - soundsop
http://www.10gen.com/blog/2008/7/you-don-t-need-a-file-system
======
newt0311
Or... we could use reiser4. The design of reiser4 was inherently geared
towards making DBs obsolete. Hans may have failed as a person but he was still
a great programmer.

